# PTOE exam?



## traffic (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm sitting for the PTOE in august and wondered if anyone has any good study materials or advice?


----------



## AJK (May 2, 2007)

Sorry Traffic, I cannot help you with this question. However, I am curious about the PTOE exam also.


----------



## ehighways (May 4, 2007)

traffic said:


> I'm sitting for the PTOE in august and wondered if anyone has any good study materials or advice? :BS:


Go to www.ite.org and purchase the following book. It is very useful and covers a lot of the topics on exam. Good luck guys!

Professional Traffic Operations Engineers Certification Program Refresher Course

Category: Career Guidance/Training

This updated edition provides an overview of topics, key references and a brief independent study guide by topic for practicing engineers who intend to take the PTOE certification examination, but is not keyed specifically to the examination questions. Developed by Robert K. Seyfried, Director, Transportation Engineering Division, Northwestern University Traffic Institute. Modules were authored by Jerome W. Hall, Martin E. Lipinski, Dawn Marincic, John M. Mason, Jr., Michael D. Meyer and Robert K. Seyfried. ITE, 2002, 186 pp, ISBN No: 0-935403-44-2

Item PD-021B. Member price: $20.00 , Nonmember price: $25.00


----------



## Lexi2 (May 7, 2007)

ehighways said:


> Go to www.ite.org and purchase the following book. It is very useful and covers a lot of the topics on exam. Good luck guys!
> Professional Traffic Operations Engineers Certification Program Refresher Course
> 
> Category: Career Guidance/Training
> ...


Did you also purchase the CD that goes along with the book or attend any of the trainings?


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2007)

did ITE do away with the PE + 5 years experience before you can take the exam?


----------



## ehighways (May 7, 2007)

Lexi2 said:


> Did you also purchase the CD that goes along with the book or attend any of the trainings?


I did not purchase the CD or attend any trainings. The book is good enough. A lot of the questions asked in the PTOE exam are just commonsense if you do transportation work often. Just make sure you are familiar with the manuals such as HCM, MUTCD, Greenbook, etc.


----------



## traffic (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I've been in the traffic business 20+ years and have some friends that just took it cold and passed, but I needed something to read to help prepare me a little more. I'll give that book a look !


----------



## traffic (Oct 10, 2007)

arty-smiley-048: boy am I glad to be by that!! it was crazy hard. Thats it I'm done, no more tests.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

^^^ Congrats !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :appl:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 11, 2007)

congrats!

Is that thing open book?


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats! Good job!

-Ray


----------



## traffic (Oct 16, 2007)

No, its not open book and the little formula sheet isn't much help at all. It's one of those "you know it or don't tests" 75 am and 75 pm questions, multiple guess. I was just glad to get by it the first time.


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2007)

Can anyone give me some clarification on the requirements to sit for the PTOE exam? It states that you need 4-years of professional traffic engineering experience....I assume this means 4-years after passing the PE exam. Is there anyone out there that has been approved for the test without the 4-years of "professional" practice?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Try this thread for more information http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3012

JR


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2007)

Traffic--Congrats on passing the PTOE. Did you end up using the ITE study guide and did you get the CD? Do you have any other tips for success? :thankyou:


----------



## Vishal (Nov 10, 2007)

congrats traffic.. please tell us about the references that u used for the preparation. thanks and congrats again!!


----------



## Vishal (Nov 10, 2007)

JR the thread that u directed to does not provide any clarification on this particular question. but thanks for pointing to the thread that thread should be helpful during preparation stage.

from what i understand and what i have seen with the people passing the test, i believe that 4 years of engineering experience and not necessarily 4 years of experience after PE. so if u have a PE license then u can pretty much be qualified to take PTOE exam. this is my assumption, it is better to wirte to ITE and get a clarification on this topic.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2007)

Vish--thanks...once I get this Oct. PE test under my belt I'll probably get in touch with ITE. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 11, 2007)

hey traffic,

did u buy this book by ITE? r u looking to sell it then i would be interested.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2007)

Vish-have you gotten any of the PTOE study material and do think it is worth it?


----------



## Vishal (Dec 15, 2007)

waiting on my PE result.. only then will give any thot to PTOE. i do have the CD and the notes. from what i have heard that the only available material and it is helpful. i believe it shudn't hurt to have it. especially since it is the material from the webinar session on the test. there is no session now for the test scheduled in March. So this material is our only bet.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! I've heard that is a tough exam. My best friend is a traffic engineer and she plans on taking it. I'm waiting on my PE results hopefully next week.


----------



## Vishal (Feb 20, 2008)

I am planning to take PTOE exam this March. I was wondering if any of my fellow engineers here are taking it too?

I haven't heard about my application being accepted yet, but I guess that is not so uncommon. I am happy to see that most of the topics are a repeat from the PE exam  . However, this is a closed book 150 question exam so a different animal. I am preparing from the only available reference material by ITE.

For those who have taken this already, your input will be highly appreciated.

I will update this thread with any progress in my situation.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2008)

PTOE?


----------



## Vishal (Feb 20, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> PTOE?


That would be Professional Traffic Operations Engineer... more info can be found at

http://www.tpcb.org/ptoe/default.asp


----------



## Vishal (Mar 20, 2008)

Update: i received my admission letter (2 weeks back). now the most i am worried about is the actual exam. it is a closed book exam. They will provide with some formulae but while solving the practice i did not understand wht that formulae sheet did exactly???? i get the impression that i will have to memorize a lot of equations like the sight distance equations...!! the syllabus says that engineers are expected to know the basic formulae used.. now i don't call that basic. some questions are so ridiculuous that.... for example,

According to AASHTO policies, a low-speed rural collector road should be provided with a minimum clear zone of _______.

A. 1.5 m.

B. 3.0 m.

C. 6.0 m.

D. 12.0 m.

this type of question on a closed book test? here's another, Approximately what % of length of roadways is classified as collector road for a rural area??? there is a table in AASHTO i think on page 11 that has the answer to this!!!

at this point i am scared.. let's see how i fare... the test is on March 29th. i will write other updates as things move forward... for now, keep me and other candidates in your prayers...


----------



## transpo_vidz (May 7, 2008)

Vish said:


> Update: i received my admission letter (2 weeks back). now the most i am worried about is the actual exam. it is a closed book exam. They will provide with some formulae but while solving the practice i did not understand wht that formulae sheet did exactly???? i get the impression that i will have to memorize a lot of equations like the sight distance equations...!! the syllabus says that engineers are expected to know the basic formulae used..


Hai Vish, have you taken the PTOE in March like you were planning? I took the PE this April and i am thinking about taking the PTOE if I pass the PE. If you have already taken the PTOE, then could you please answer some of my questions.

1) What books did you use to prepare? Would the standard books used for the PE exam work?

2) Since there is only roughly 2.5 minutes per question, were there more theoretical questions in the exam as opposed to

numerical ones? Comparing it to the PE exam for level of difficulty, were the questions similar to PE AM exam or PM exam?

3) Was the stipulated time enough to answer all the questions?

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## engineergurl (May 7, 2008)

I didn't take the PTOE but rather the TOPS since I'm in the tech end of things, if you can I would definitly go to the ITE website, and sign up for the review that the offer there (I am pretty sure they have it as a webinar), it will break it down for you pretty well. When I took the TOPS exam, there were some pretty far fetched questions that I thought to myself "how the heck would they expect anyone to answer that", you know, pick the best answer out of four but there was no way you could since you didn't have enough information about the situation to determine the best out of four good, feasible answers. But, there were also some questions that were so basic I thought to myself "how could someone work in traffic and not know that"

Hope this helps a little!

PS- I DIDN'T take the review, and I DIDN'T pass by one percent... go figures.


----------



## Vishal (May 7, 2008)

I PASSED!!!!!!!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:

just got the result in the mail.... I am glad that the ordeal is over!!!! more letter behind the name now...

feels nice to read... "Mr. Vish, PE, PTOE"......... :multiplespotting:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

^^^ Congrats !!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

:woot:

JR


----------



## Vishal (May 8, 2008)

transpo_vidz said:


> Hai Vish, have you taken the PTOE in March like you were planning? I took the PE this April and i am thinking about taking the PTOE if I pass the PE. If you have already taken the PTOE, then could you please answer some of my questions.
> 1) What books did you use to prepare? Would the standard books used for the PE exam work?
> 
> 2) Since there is only roughly 2.5 minutes per question, were there more theoretical questions in the exam as opposed to
> ...


1) I used the course refresher handbook available thru ITE. that's the only book that you will find. the is very good, but not at all the only book you will need. I suggest going thru this book and refer to AASHTO and MUTCD for details. This and your experience should prepare you, in my opinion.

2) &amp; 3) You will have more than enough time to answer all the questions. Time is not a factor since there are not many numerical problems. This is clearly mentioned on the website too and it was completely true. Of course, you should not get spend 30 minutes on question though!! The exam being a closed book exam is difficult than PE exam in my opinion. Not only that, but I feel that this exam is better than PE exam in terms of testing your knowledge and experience. You just can not take the exam without knowing basic things. From my discussion with other successful candidates including myself, I can say that this is definitely a thorough exam and is tougher than PE. I liked it since the exam questions requires one to use a good mix of experience, knowledge and preparation for the test. But, it is not difficult to ace it.

Hope this helps.

Good luck for your PE and then PTOE!!


----------



## Vishal (May 8, 2008)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Congrats !!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> :woot:
> 
> JR


Thanks JR.


----------



## transpo_vidz (May 8, 2008)

Thank you very much Vish and Engineergurl. Your advice is really helpful. Congratulations to both of you for having passed the PTOE. It's time for you to celebrate!


----------



## transpo_vidz (May 8, 2008)

Hello Vish,

Are you planning on selling the PTOE Course refresher handbook and the CD? If so, I would be interested in purchasing it. Please lemme know.

Thanks.


----------



## Vishal (May 8, 2008)

transpo_vidz said:


> Hello Vish,
> Are you planning on selling the PTOE Course refresher handbook and the CD? If so, I would be interested in purchasing it. Please lemme know.
> 
> Thanks.


I am planning to keep the reference material for future use. Sorry!!


----------



## transpo_vidz (May 8, 2008)

Vish said:


> I am planning to keep the reference material for future use. Sorry!!


Sure, no problem, i was just wondering.


----------



## inspirit00 (Jun 9, 2008)

Is anyone else taking the PTOE exam any time soon? I am intending to and hence was wondering.


----------



## transpo_vidz (Jun 9, 2008)

inspirit00 said:


> Is anyone else taking the PTOE exam any time soon? I am intending to and hence was wondering.


First of all, congrats to u for acing the PE. I am planning on taking the PTOE. But I need to pass the PE first. I haven't heard from my state board Nevada yet. Will keep you posted once i hear from them.


----------



## inspirit00 (Jun 9, 2008)

transpo_vidz said:


> First of all, congrats to u for acing the PE. I am planning on taking the PTOE. But I need to pass the PE first. I haven't heard from my state board Nevada yet. Will keep you posted once i hear from them.


Thanks for letting me know. Hope you pass!


----------



## al***vj (Jun 10, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice. That's the key.


----------



## YZ123 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello

I am also planning to take PTOE in october 08. Do you know any ref. material other than ITE refresher course material?

Thanks



HWY PE said:


> I'm going to take the PTOE exam, just as soon as I get off my ass and put in my application. Thanks to the groundbreakers here for posting your experiences. Congrats Vish, sorry to congrat so late.


----------



## YZ123 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Vish,

Belated congratulations for passing PTOE exam. Could you give any styudy tipe for preparing for the exam? What is like 50% problems and 50% theory related questions on the exam?

Thanks



Vish said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:
> 
> just got the result in the mail.... I am glad that the ordeal is over!!!! more letter behind the name now...
> ...


----------



## Vishal (Jul 2, 2008)

HWY PE said:


> No, apparently the only real study book is the ITE stuff. Other than that, you should be very familiar with green book, roadside design manual, HCM, MUTCD, etc. Also, you should probably look through your Garber and Hoel book to refresh your memory on highway safety concepts such as Empirical Bayes, Chi Square, and the Kolomo (???Spelling) Smirnof methods. I guess after OCT, I'll know much better what they are going to be looking for.


I agree here, I think I have mentioned this somewhere in this post. ITE refresher book is the only real study material you have that is directly related to the test. However, it is not sufficient on its own. The test relies on your experience more and then knowledge/engineering judgement. I took the ITE book as the starting point, then referred to the topics in the ITE book in detail in AASHTO, CM, MUTCD. I wouldn't go to length with Hoel and Garber, there will not be many numerical problems on the test. I would say there were only 25-35 percent numerical problems... My guess may be skewed, but from what I remember there weren't as many numerical problems. I would recommend reading chapter on Interchanges in AASHTO and about RR crossing from MUTCD and some AASHTO. I found that these are the topics that we don't deal with routinely and there is not much much mentioned in the reference book other than basic points.

One more thing, you will find that the questions in the refresher book refer to a book called "Traffic Safety Toolbox". I ended up buying it, but if you don't, never mind. There is too much information in there. However, I referred to the chapters that the refresher book referenced for that answers and that was it. It may have helped me answer 1-2 questions, if not, then at least gave me mental peace.

Let me know if I can help in any other way. I was damn nervous before going to the exam as there is no study material and had no idea what to expect!! So this feeling is normal I guess. Just read through the manual and be well versed with the manuals.


----------



## TakeTheBus (Jul 28, 2008)

ehighways said:


> Go to www.ite.org and purchase the following book. It is very useful and covers a lot of the topics on exam. Good luck guys!
> Professional Traffic Operations Engineers Certification Program Refresher Course
> 
> Category: Career Guidance/Training
> ...


Hi, any chance you might have this book for sale? ITE does not seem to have it any more.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## iainmn (Jan 29, 2009)

I was wondering what the best way to study for the exam might be? I have the book from ITE, but what would people recommend studying beyond that?


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 29, 2009)

See the following link:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3012


----------



## Vishal (Jan 29, 2009)

iainmn said:


> I was wondering what the best way to study for the exam might be? I have the book from ITE, but what would people recommend studying beyond that?


I have wrote my experience and study methods here..

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=5487

Hope this helps.


----------



## iainmn (Jan 29, 2009)

Vishal said:


> I have wrote my experience and study methods here..
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=5487
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the help. That is similar to what I am hearing from others too. Sounds like there is just the one review manual to help steer your study of the other manuals.


----------



## iainmn (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone know approximately how long it takes to get PTOE results? Thanks.


----------



## Vishal (Apr 10, 2009)

Between 5-7 weeks. More closer towards 5 week mark though. I took the last paper-pencil administration last year. Since then the test is computer based right? I thought computer based test results were provided instantly??


----------



## iainmn (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, the test is now computer based. Another person I talked to, that had taken the test previously, said they received preliminary results immediately. However, nothing like that was provided when I took the exam. All I got was a printout saying I had completed each section of the exam. I guess I will just have to watch the mail in a few weeks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cape (May 8, 2009)

Vishal said:


> Between 5-7 weeks. More closer towards 5 week mark though. I took the last paper-pencil administration last year. Since then the test is computer based right? I thought computer based test results were provided instantly??


Hi - how long it took you before getting the certificate from ITE?


----------



## Vishal (May 8, 2009)

cape said:


> Hi - how long it took you before getting the certificate from ITE?


My passing letter informed me that the certificate will be mailed within 6-8 weeks. The timeline was pretty much right on that. I must say that I love my PTOE certificate. The caligraphy work and the look of the certificate is awesome. I haven't seen any certificate like that, simply awesome.


----------



## arenny (Sep 11, 2009)

I am signed up to take the PTOE in OCtober and I am really nervous about it.

What other formulas do you have to memorize? Their formula sheet was pretty minimal...

Any other obscure chapters in HCM or AASHTO or books I should take a second look at?

Which parts of AASHTO, HCM and MUTCD should I concentrate on?

Any tips are greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks


----------



## jayjardine (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi arenny,

Having just received my passing letter from the August sessions (whew!), I would second the good advice Vishal has given. While I don't mean to alarm you, I did find the exam quite challenging and immediately wished I had delved into more depth in the recommended manuals. As Vish said, the refresher manual is helpful in re-introducing some of the key concepts, but you need to review in great depth key manuals such as the HCM, the AASHTO Green Book and the MUTCD. There were also questions lifted directly from text in the ITE Traffic Engineering Handbook and Traffic Safety Toolbox - basically when you review these, you want to ask yourself, how could this section be rephrased in the form of a multiple choice question.

With regards to memorizing formulae, I have to admit I was confused and frustrated by the statement in the refresher course that most required formulas would be provided. A sample sheet was provided, however, the associated sample quiz had questions requiring formulas that were not shown in the sample formula sheet! Thus, I panicked and spent a lot of last minute cram time committing things like sight distance and critical collision rate equations to memory - time that could've been better spent reading the text books.

In terms of purchasing resources, I would recommend the refresher course handbook but not the web seminar or the powerpoint CD (the CD had very little additional content that wasn't already in the handbook). You may be able to borrow the required manuals from your place of work to study, however, be advised that the ITE pubs you have on hand may be significantly out of date (I was relying on older handbooks from the 80s and 90s)

If I had to sum up one key challenge it would be retraining yourself according to one specific by-the-book requirement. Many of us likely practice in different areas of North America (even in different countries) and local standards may vary considerably in terms of "what is typical / acceptable". In addition, if you work in an urban area or a mountainous area, you may be less familiar with the standards for rural highways or things like uncontrolled intersections. If you don't deal with work zone traffic management or railway crossings frequently you'll have to brush up on these areas as I recall a lot of questions on these topics.

Good luck - the exam is tough, but it will definitely strengthen and enhance your professional knowledge.


----------



## arenny (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Jay,

Thanks for the response, I take the exam on Friday and I am very nervous about it. Memorizing all the formulas and constants sure is a pain. We'll see how it goes.

Did you find the questions to be common sense if you are "in the transpo business?"

Were you able to program some of the equations on your calculator?

Congrats on passing this!


----------



## narnio100 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey, I took the PTOE and it is really hard. I'll honestly say that if I failed I will not retake it for a couple years...it is the kind of test that you can't really study for. You can only learn the different aspects of the test by working in the transportation field. I do a variety of Civil Engineering but try to specialize in Transportation. There were lots of questions that blew me away and even now I'm think, how would I even look that up?

Good luck! Do you know how long it takes for ITE to grade and get results out?


----------



## narnio100 (Oct 27, 2009)

iainmn said:


> Yes, the test is now computer based. Another person I talked to, that had taken the test previously, said they received preliminary results immediately. However, nothing like that was provided when I took the exam. All I got was a printout saying I had completed each section of the exam. I guess I will just have to watch the mail in a few weeks. Thanks for the info.


How long did it end up taking for you to get your results?


----------



## richj_pe_ptoe (Oct 28, 2009)

narnio100 said:


> How long did it end up taking for you to get your results?


I took the exam on August 28, 2009 and recieved my pass letter around 2 weeks later...


----------



## transpo_vidz (Nov 12, 2009)

Did anyone who took the PTOE exam in October 2009 get the results yet? Please update.


----------



## nemj (Nov 17, 2009)

i haven't received anything yet. maybe today....



transpo_vidz said:


> Did anyone who took the PTOE exam in October 2009 get the results yet? Please update.


----------



## narnio100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## masseng (Nov 18, 2009)

I took the PTOE on October 26th and did not receive my results yet.



transpo_vidz said:


> Did anyone who took the PTOE exam in October 2009 get the results yet? Please update.


----------



## transpo_vidz (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Narnio100 and masseng. I need it. Good luck 2 u 2. I have been checking my mail anxiously everyday. Hope we all pass.



narnio100 said:


> Good luck!


----------



## nemj (Nov 18, 2009)

narnio, i saw that you posted that ITE/TPCB said they'd get results out before christmas; and then your post was edited.

is that the timeframe that was given? i have sent emails asking when results would be sent out, but have not been given a response. hopefully it's more like two weeks (now) like another poster had indicated.


----------



## masseng (Nov 19, 2009)

I e-mailed TPCB and they indicated that the results would be mailed within the next month. So it appears that we will be waiting longer than we had hoped for.



nemj said:


> narnio, i saw that you posted that ITE/TPCB said they'd get results out before christmas; and then your post was edited.
> is that the timeframe that was given? i have sent emails asking when results would be sent out, but have not been given a response. hopefully it's more like two weeks (now) like another poster had indicated.


----------



## arenny (Nov 19, 2009)

I took the exam on Oct 30th. I have a couple of questions for you guys. Did you have to use that erase board thing or did they give you paper for calcs? They gave me a white board and it was terrible, had to erase all the time, could not save calcs to go back to questions and the stupid pen kept drying off every two minutes and not writing!

Oh and get this, I was left alone in the exam room, and I hear curse words and yelling and banging outside. I get scared and I am thinking someone went postal out there. What if they come in and attack me (curse and banging was really bad). I am a girl and I was scared. this went on for 5 or 10 min and I am alone terrified in the room. In comes the proctor and says... the guy outside has turrets syndrome and there is nothing we can do about it so here are earplugs. Great - what about the 10 min I spent terrified????? Needless to say I didn't do well and don't expect to pass (also am a new mom and didn't get more that 3 hours of sleep the night before!).

On to the questions... what did you guys think? I asked my boss who has 30+ years as a T.E. and PTOE some of the questions and he had no clue (without being able to reference), he is one of the smartest engineers I know. I also think some of the questions were not very clear and confusing. Especially when you only have 2 min. Other than that, seems like you have to memorize a lot of things that you would normally would check before using, such as how many seconds of flashing lights... Maybe it is just me but I think that someone who had no clue would not pass this even if open book, so why not let us reference materials we use every day?

just my 2 cents. I don't think I passed


----------



## masseng (Nov 19, 2009)

i had the same experience as you with respect to the dry erase board. i had an 8.5"x11" white board and a thick tipped dry erase marker (so thick that I had to write larger than i normally would, using up more of the tiny board). i didn't even have a dry erase marker, so i had to use saliva to erase. i also went through about 5 markers, because they kept running out of ink.

the questions were difficult and a good number of them I found to be more "trivia" than knowledge. i don't think there is any way to study for some of those questions. i am not sure if i passed and am not sure if would ever take the test again.

good luck to you!



arenny said:


> I took the exam on Oct 30th. I have a couple of questions for you guys. Did you have to use that erase board thing or did they give you paper for calcs? They gave me a white board and it was terrible, had to erase all the time, could not save calcs to go back to questions and the stupid pen kept drying off every two minutes and not writing!
> Oh and get this, I was left alone in the exam room, and I hear curse words and yelling and banging outside. I get scared and I am thinking someone went postal out there. What if they come in and attack me (curse and banging was really bad). I am a girl and I was scared. this went on for 5 or 10 min and I am alone terrified in the room. In comes the proctor and says... the guy outside has turrets syndrome and there is nothing we can do about it so here are earplugs. Great - what about the 10 min I spent terrified????? Needless to say I didn't do well and don't expect to pass (also am a new mom and didn't get more that 3 hours of sleep the night before!).
> 
> On to the questions... what did you guys think? I asked my boss who has 30+ years as a T.E. and PTOE some of the questions and he had no clue (without being able to reference), he is one of the smartest engineers I know. I also think some of the questions were not very clear and confusing. Especially when you only have 2 min. Other than that, seems like you have to memorize a lot of things that you would normally would check before using, such as how many seconds of flashing lights... Maybe it is just me but I think that someone who had no clue would not pass this even if open book, so why not let us reference materials we use every day?
> ...


----------



## narnio100 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I recieved an email from Ms. O'Neil at ITE and she said results would be out before Christmas.

I had the white erase boards, but could not erase. I had to ask for new boards and it was a pain in my neck. I have a whole new respect for those that are PTOE. That test was rediculously difficult. I don't know of anyway that one could study for it. Questions were all over the place and the PTOE Study Guide was a joke! I was not prepared for the depth of questions and variety of transportation related questions. I really doubt I passed...oh well. :brickwall:


----------



## nemj (Nov 20, 2009)

those dry erase boards were pretty bad. on the second half of the test, the proctor finally gave me pencil and paper because she was tired of erasing the boards and the mess it made every time i went back to her.

i'm not sure how i did on the test but i believe i answered a good number correctly. whether that number is enough, we'll see. i have a california TE and didn't think the test was as bad as the TE. Then again, the TE was open book. FWIW, i didn't study at all for the PTOE. i was hoping my practical experience would pull me through. knock on wood, we'll find out.

i also was told by ms. o'neill that results would be out by the next month. bummer. at least it's not the five months or whatever wait time it was for the Civil and Traffic tests.

good luck everyone.


----------



## jgu (Nov 23, 2009)

Anybody knows the approximately passing score, or say percentage of right answer? Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## MAA (Dec 3, 2009)

Does any one has an update on the results of the October 2009 exam?


----------



## masseng (Dec 3, 2009)

Judging from recent prior postings, it appears that a few of us (including myself) e-mailed or spoke to the TPCB and the response received seemed to indicate that the results would be mailed in mid-December.

I will post on the board when I receive the letter.



MAA said:


> Does any one has an update on the results of the October 2009 exam?


----------



## masseng (Dec 4, 2009)

I just received my result in the mail (at work, even though I had my home address as the preferred address) and I passed!

Good luck out there to you all



masseng said:


> Judging from recent prior postings, it appears that a few of us (including myself) e-mailed or spoke to the TPCB and the response received seemed to indicate that the results would be mailed in mid-December.
> I will post on the board when I receive the letter.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## narnio100 (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats!!! Has your name been added to the TPCB list, &amp;MLNAM=&amp;MFNAM=&amp;MEMPNM=&amp;MCITY=&amp;MEMPT=&amp;type=findCountry" target="_blank"&gt;http://www.ite.org/emodules/ScriptContent/...ype=findCountry?


----------



## masseng (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks, it is a relief. My name is not in the directory.



narnio100 said:


> Congrats!!! Has your name been added to the TPCB list, &amp;MLNAM=&amp;MFNAM=&amp;MEMPNM=&amp;MCITY=&amp;MEMPT=&amp;type=findCountry" target="_blank"&gt;http://www.ite.org/emodules/ScriptContent/...ype=findCountry?


----------



## MAA (Dec 7, 2009)

masseng said:


> Thanks, it is a relief. My name is not in the directory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not noticed any new names added to the TPCB directory, has anyone else also received the results? I haven't received mine as yet. Thx for any replies.


----------



## nemj (Dec 7, 2009)

i also received the results by mail on 12/4. i passed but my name does not yet show up on the tpcb lookup.

fyi, 62 of 77 passed for the October 2009 test cycle.


----------



## narnio100 (Dec 7, 2009)

I received my results at work today too. Thankfully, I passed too!


----------



## arenny (Dec 7, 2009)

I PASSED TOO!!! I can't believe it!

:multiplespotting:

PS my name is not on the website yet either.


----------



## narnio100 (Dec 7, 2009)

My name is on the website now!! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## arenny (Dec 7, 2009)

My name is there too! it's official! I still can't believe it.

Now for the big question, anyone getting a raise over getting their PTOE? If so, how much? I know these are hard times but I was just wondering...


----------



## Can (Dec 11, 2009)

Has any one in Canada recieved the results yet?


----------



## Can (Dec 15, 2009)

Can said:


> Has any one in Canada recieved the results yet?


I received my results today and passed. The PTOE results show your score along with the examination windows group low, average and high scores in each of the subject area. It is very good, lets you know how much you socred. My name does not appear in the directory yet since I had not paid the certification fee at the time of application. It would be a good idea to pay the examination fee of $150 + certification fee of $275 so that your name will appear at the TPCB website as soon as you have passed.

Good luck to all those who are planning to take the future exams.

MAA


----------



## MI2009 (Feb 24, 2010)

PTOE folks,

how to get ready for this closed book exam? I am only using the ITE/PTOE exam refresher hanbook!! and wondering what else to do? because I was told not to work like any PE problems...advice? Thanks.


----------



## narnio100 (Feb 24, 2010)

I think the PTOE refresher problems are a good start. You won't need to do too many calculations. Most of the questions are "street knowledge" pardon the pun. I took it this past fall and thought it was ridiculously hard. If I were to study for it again, I would read the ITE Traffic Engineering and Transportation Planning cover to cover. Transportation Safety is also a large part of the exam. There are some topics that you will only be able to answer with experience in the field. The best of luck to you!


----------



## narnio100 (Feb 24, 2010)

Has anyone received their PTOE certificate yet?


----------



## masseng (Mar 3, 2010)

Not yet, but I did find out that mine was mailed out within the past couple of days, so it appears that they are on their way



narnio100 said:


> Has anyone received their PTOE certificate yet?


----------



## matt5669 (Apr 21, 2010)

MI2009 said:


> PTOE folks,
> how to get ready for this closed book exam? I am only using the ITE/PTOE exam refresher hanbook!! and wondering what else to do? because I was told not to work like any PE problems...advice? Thanks.


PTOE seems to be mind boggling/trivia and extremely hard. You do a problem and cannot find the answer among the choices. Is someone really checking the ansers? There is this bottlenceck problem and nobody seem to know how to answer. There are many questions like that. They twist and turn the questions and make it rediculously hard. They seem to fail 15 people all the time (may be they are all first timers). Few questions seems to be rediculously easy. You can do 50% withouit much preparation and the other you do not know what or how to prepare. Leave it to luck...i Guess.......may questions do not even pertain to traffic operations.....i am pissed off with this test.....no books to read except for the 2002 refresher book by ite or attend their webinar for $700 for no benifit since ptoe is not needed for many jobs, ...initially it was made easy but now it is hard....you need tons ofluck


----------



## matt5669 (Apr 23, 2010)

traffic said:


> I'm sitting for the PTOE in august and wondered if anyone has any good study materials or advice? :dunno:



Did anybody use the ITE's CD? Was it helpful or is it the same as their book?


----------



## matt5669 (Jun 4, 2010)

Did anybody take PTOE in June 2010? If so, how was it? What type of questions were asked? Do you recall any?


----------



## JSS (Jun 7, 2010)

matt5669 said:


> Did anybody take PTOE in June 2010? If so, how was it? What type of questions were asked? Do you recall any?



I'm taking the PTOE this week. I haven't put too much time in for "studying" (hard to find time to study anyway with a 3 month old at home), but based on conversations that I have had with a couple of people who have passed the exam in the past few years, I'm not too concerned about the test. We'll see how it goes.

In regards to what type of questions will be asked, I assume that you have seen this:

http://www.tpcb.org/ptoe/format.asp


----------



## moonboon (Jul 9, 2010)

Anybody got the result for PTOE/ PTP June 2010 window tests?


----------



## moonboon (Jul 13, 2010)

Got the result yet?


----------



## JSS (Jul 26, 2010)

moonboon said:


> Got the result yet?


no results yet. This wednesday, July 28, will be 4 weeks after the testing period ended (4 weeks after June 30). In the past, PTOE results have been mailed out 4-6 weeks after the testing period ends. So I'm guessing (hoping, actually) that results will be mailed later this week or early next week. But if things go towards the 6 weeks side of the 4-6 week timeframe, it might not be until the 2nd week of August...


----------



## JSS (Jul 26, 2010)

moonboon said:


> Anybody got the result for PTOE/ PTP June 2010 window tests?


I think PTOE results are mailed out 4-6 weeks after the testing period ends. This Wednesday, July 28, will be 4 weeks since the end of the testing period (which ended June 30). So hopefully results will be mailed soon


----------



## moonboon (Jul 30, 2010)

NOT YET????? :lamo:


----------



## JSS (Aug 2, 2010)

moonboon said:


> NOT YET????? :lamo:


nothing yet...


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 3, 2010)

JSS said:


> moonboon said:
> 
> 
> > NOT YET????? :lamo:
> ...



Anything yet????????????????????


----------



## moonboon (Aug 4, 2010)

Contacted Ms. Ann O'Neill, August 3rd, she said she's still waiting for the results!! It's really annoying for us and embarrassing for them to wait this long for a computer base test result!!!!! TPCB should change this.


----------



## JSS (Aug 4, 2010)

moonboon said:


> Contacted Ms. Ann O'Neill, August 3rd, she said she's still waiting for the results!! It's really annoying for us and embarrassing for them to wait this long for a computer base test result!!!!! TPCB should change this.


I agree, there's no reason we should have to wait this long. I understand not giving immediate results, because other people may be taking the test later in the same month. But there's no technical reason (that I can think of) why results can't be sent out within 1 week of the end of the testing period.

Today is now 5 weeks since the end of the testing period, so we're still within the 4-6 week range that they told us.


----------



## moonboon (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't believe it!!! No result yet!!!!


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 12, 2010)

moonboon said:


> I don't believe it!!! No result yet!!!!


did anybody hear yet????


----------



## moonboon (Aug 12, 2010)

Nothing!! I called them and Ann is on vacation. I presume this is a racquet science and no body else can do it!!!!! Everybody should suffer until she's back. What a stupid system!!!


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 16, 2010)

moonboon said:


> Nothing!! I called them and Ann is on vacation. I presume this is a racquet science and no body else can do it!!!!! Everybody should suffer until she's back. What a stupid system!!!



ANY NEWS from ANN or anybody????????


----------



## JSS (Aug 16, 2010)

matt5669 said:


> moonboon said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing!! I called them and Ann is on vacation. I presume this is a racquet science and no body else can do it!!!!! Everybody should suffer until she's back. What a stupid system!!!
> ...


no news yet. We're definitely outside the 4-6 weeks after the testing period ends. This Wed (Aug 18) will be 7 weeks since the end of the testing period.


----------



## midwestpe (Aug 16, 2010)

I sent an email last week and have not heard anything back yet. Its a computer base test with less than 100 people taking it during any testing period. There is absolutely no excuse that it takes 7+ weeks to know if you passed.



JSS said:


> matt5669 said:
> 
> 
> > moonboon said:
> ...


----------



## mattg (Aug 16, 2010)

My boss just stopped by my office asking if I received my pass/fail notice so I could update my resume for a proposal that we are working on. Since I haven’t received it yet I can't include it in the proposal. The delay does have tangible repercussions!


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 17, 2010)

mattg said:


> My boss just stopped by my office asking if I received my pass/fail notice so I could update my resume for a proposal that we are working on. Since I haven’t received it yet I can't include it in the proposal. The delay does have tangible repercussions!


nothing today either?????????


----------



## midwestpe (Aug 20, 2010)

matt5669 said:


> mattg said:
> 
> 
> > My boss just stopped by my office asking if I received my pass/fail notice so I could update my resume for a proposal that we are working on. Since I haven’t received it yet I can't include it in the proposal. The delay does have tangible repercussions!
> ...


According to ITE the results are in the mail....


----------



## moonboon (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## JSS (Aug 23, 2010)

moonboon said:


> Anybody?


My letter came in today's mail. I passed!!


----------



## JSS (Aug 23, 2010)

A little more detail, now that I've read through the letter a few times.

Total PTOE candidates in June 2010 = *46*

Total Passing = *33*

pass rate = *72%*

I had heard about/read about past tests, and a pass rate of ~85%. I don't really know if that's true or not, but I am curious how the June 2010 test compared to previous exams...


----------



## midwestpe (Aug 23, 2010)

JSS said:


> A little more detail, now that I've read through the letter a few times.Total PTOE candidates in June 2010 = *46*
> 
> Total Passing = *33*
> 
> ...


No letter for me yet. Just curious but is your name in the directory now? A coworker saw her name in the directory before she got the letter a couple tests ago


----------



## JSS (Aug 23, 2010)

midwestpe said:


> JSS said:
> 
> 
> > A little more detail, now that I've read through the letter a few times.Total PTOE candidates in June 2010 = *46*
> ...


No, my name is *not *yet in the online directory.

and from what I can tell, none of the June 2010 test takers are in the online directory yet.

If you do a search with all the fields blank, but check the PTOE box, it say this at the top:

*2343 results were found , 100 are displayed.*

and I've been checking multiple times a day for the past couple of weeks. it was 2343 PTOE's before the June 2010 results, and right now, it still is 2343 PTOE's. If this number goes up to 2376, then you'll know that the 33 new PTOE's have been added.


----------



## midwestpe (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome thanks for that hint... I had been checking the directory hoping I'd find out there before the letter... Maybe tomorrow... I don't remember if it's going to my work or my home


----------



## mattg (Aug 24, 2010)

Letter from ITE came yesterday 8/23 with a report of a passing score.


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 24, 2010)

mattg said:


> Letter from ITE came yesterday 8/23 with a report of a passing score.


Congratulations....I am still waiting.....what is the passing score, if there is any?


----------



## JSS (Aug 24, 2010)

matt5669 said:


> what is the passing score, if there is any?


They don't say what the passing score is. However, for each catergory of questions, and for the test overall, they give the low score, the high score, and the average.

For June 2010, the low score was 43%, the high was 88%, and the average was 67%.

of course, this still tells us nothing about what was needed to pass the exam (but it is interesting, none the less).


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 24, 2010)

JSS said:


> matt5669 said:
> 
> 
> > what is the passing score, if there is any?
> ...


Does this mean that the passing percentage is 67%??


----------



## JSS (Aug 24, 2010)

matt5669 said:


> Does this mean that the passing percentage is 67%??


no, I don't think we can assume that. As I said in my previous post, the low score was 43%.

If the 13 people who did not pass all scored in the 40-50% range, that would bring down the average significantly. In that case, it is likely that the passing score would be higher than the average.

Basically, we just don't know with the information that we have.


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 24, 2010)

JSS said:


> matt5669 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that the passing percentage is 67%??
> ...


So, somebdo with 67% score can still fail the test???


----------



## JSS (Aug 24, 2010)

matt5669 said:


> So, somebody with 67% score can still fail the test???


maybe. maybe not. we don't know what the minimum passing score is. All we know is the best score, the worst score, and the average score.


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 24, 2010)

JSS said:


> matt5669 said:
> 
> 
> > So, somebody with 67% score can still fail the test???
> ...


That seems to be not fair or correct. If your pass or fail depends on the group of individuals that take the test each time?? It is not consistenet? Your fate depends on th group? If there are some Ph.Ds taking the test in your group, you are screwed?


----------



## JSS (Aug 24, 2010)

matt5669 said:


> JSS said:
> 
> 
> > matt5669 said:
> ...



that's not what I am saying at all. I'm sure there is a "standard" minimum score. and because there is an independent standard, the average of the 46 June 2010 test takers doesn't matter at all. But we don't know what the minimum passing score is. All we know is the average score from June 2010. But as I've been saying all along, that doesn't mean anything when it comes to minimum passing score.


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 24, 2010)

JSS said:


> midwestpe said:
> 
> 
> > JSS said:
> ...


THERE ARE 2,340 CERTIFIED PROFESSIONALS AS OF APRIL 28 , 2010. This is what I see on ITE website. Where did you see 2,343? Thanks.


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 24, 2010)

JSS said:


> matt5669 said:
> 
> 
> > JSS said:
> ...


I understand what you are saying. What I am saying is that you need to know what the passing score is. I know the highest score, lowest score, the average and my score. So what? It tells you whether you passed or not. If you pass, you are OK and Happy. But the for the people, who failed, how do they know what the passing score was? If you take PE, FE or other Traffic Engineering exams like in CA or OR, it is not like this, is it? Few years back, if you had CA Traffic Engineer's licence, they gave PTOE certification if you apply. There does not seem to be a standadrd for this test. Something seems to be not correct with PTOE is all that I am saying. Nothing against those passed or failed.


----------



## matt5669 (Aug 24, 2010)

matt5669 said:


> JSS said:
> 
> 
> > matt5669 said:
> ...


If 50 people take the test and all of them get the passing score, whatever it is set by the board, they all should pass. But with this method, it appears that 30% will always fail. They used to pass 85% a few years back like someoen sadi above. It looks like a money making deal and the certification is more of a presteige and marketing tool for right now, than anything else.


----------



## samjacob100 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can anybody recommend me any website other than ITE where i can take a practice PTOE exam.


----------



## Vishal (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think that you will find anything other than ITE. However, I recommend that you go in try to take the test again. If I am not wrong then you can get different tests if you keep refreshing. You won't get the answers but you will get the questions - those questions are a good resource.

Good luck.


----------



## tacp ce engineer (Jun 3, 2011)

narnio100 said:


> I think the PTOE refresher problems are a good start. You won't need to do too many calculations. Most of the questions are "street knowledge" pardon the pun. I took it this past fall and thought it was ridiculously hard. If I were to study for it again, I would read the ITE Traffic Engineering and Transportation Planning cover to cover. Transportation Safety is also a large part of the exam. There are some topics that you will only be able to answer with experience in the field. The best of luck to you!



I'm taking the exam 07 JUN 2011 1630 hrs. What equations should I commit to memory (such as max, avg. queue length and/or others)? Are most of the questions on the exam similiar to those found in the PTOE Refresher and online practice exams? I've been reviewing over the refresher and webinar slides, and referencing agaist the HCM, Traffic Engineering Handbook, MUTCD and etc...; however, it is very timing consuming and getting very nervous about the exam. Do you have any advice that you would be happy to share with me? Thanks


----------



## triptolemos (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope you did well. I'm taking the exam in a week and I'm also lost.

I have the ITE reference book but nothing else. So I'm just studying the questions at the end of the book.

Did you end up memorizing any formulas?

Do you have any advice?

Thanks


----------



## tacp ce engineer (Jun 9, 2011)

triptolemos said:


> I hope you did well. I'm taking the exam in a week and I'm also lost.I have the ITE reference book but nothing else. So I'm just studying the questions at the end of the book.
> 
> Did you end up memorizing any formulas?
> 
> ...


Well to begin with I was ill the week prior to and of the exam; however, made every attempt to use my time wisely by writing down some important points on some flash cards from the ITE Traffic Engineering Handbook and refresher manual, AASHTO, MUTCD and some other information I found online. Should you have the time, I would recommend reviewing over those sections in the HCM mentioned in the refresher course manual, review over queing theory, and etc...As others have stated in these forums, approximately 50 percent of the questions can be answered from reviewing over the refresher manual, AASHTO green book and MUTCD; whereas, perhaps the remaining 50 percent is comprised of ones field experience, trivia, common sense, good judgement and best of luck. I wasn't as prepared as I wanted to be since becoming ill weeks prior to the exam really put a dent in my preparation. I was planning on working some problem sets from the HCM, such as when I prepared for the PE exam to get up to speed on basic flow, desnity, volume and speed relationships, to prepare me for the numerical operations that one would assume to expect to see on the exam. I've spoken with those that completed the entire exam in 1.5 to 3.5 hours. One person thought the exam was straightforward, while the other thought it was ratherdifficult. I couldn't have of asked for any better testing center accomodations as everything was fine. The exam on the other hand I have mixed emotions about. Some of the questions were straightforward and lifted straight-most cases worded differently-from some of reference manuals, while some were tricky, which made me sit back, think them over, focus and concentrate on before arriving at a solution. In all honesty, I feel like I will be back the next go around unless a "miracle" happens! One thing is that should make you feel more relaxed is that I didn't feel as exhausted after taking this exam as I did with the PE exam. Please keep in touch, best wishes on your exam and let me know your thoughts. Should you want me to email you a copy of an earlier version of the ITE webinar presentation please let me know. Once again the best of luck to you on your exam day. By the way I forgot to mention that I did memorize some of the basic circular curve equations, but never used them. Good luck!!


----------



## triptolemos (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for your feedback.

I sent you a message with my email address.

I hope you passed and you're feeling better now!


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jun 13, 2011)

Would you recommend taking the PTOE right after you pass the PE or wait a few years? I have been working in a traffic engineering consulting firm for 6 years (5 years after I graduated and 1 year during my senior year) and just passed my PE. Every engineer in our company has their PTOE and they are expecting me to get mine as well. I was thinking about waiting a few years but don't know if that's the right thing to do since some things are fresh on my mind. But it might help to get a little more "field knowledge" and experience.


----------



## tacp ce engineer (Jun 14, 2011)

Boomer01 said:


> Would you recommend taking the PTOE right after you pass the PE or wait a few years? I have been working in a traffic engineering consulting firm for 6 years (5 years after I graduated and 1 year during my senior year) and just passed my PE. Every engineer in our company has their PTOE and they are expecting me to get mine as well. I was thinking about waiting a few years but don't know if that's the right thing to do since some things are fresh on my mind. But it might help to get a little more "field knowledge" and experience.



Boomer01,

If I were you and with your experience, I would go ahead, submit my application and plan on sitting for the exam Fall 2011. Since you just passed the PE exam, then the HCM, AASHTO Green Book and MUTCD would be fresh in your mind and would be benefical in working some of the numerical problems that you should encounter on the exam. With all those PTOEs working alongside you, I'm sure they can offer some sound advice in preparing for the exam. Hope this helps and the best of luck to you in preparing for the exam.


----------



## bboynfuel (Jun 14, 2011)

I took mine June 6th. Any anticipation as to when we will know the results?


----------



## JSS (Jun 14, 2011)

bboynfuel said:


> I took mine June 6th. Any anticipation as to when we will know the results?


Those of us who took the exam last year (June 2010 testing window) didn't hear any results until late August. Maybe they'll be quicker with the results this year, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## geminine (Jul 25, 2011)

Got my result in mail today. I am a PTOE!


----------



## triptolemos (Jul 26, 2011)

I passed...

It seems that 50 out of 59 passed so good luck everyone!


----------



## bboynfuel (Jul 26, 2011)

I got my results today and I passed as well!


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jul 29, 2011)

Did you guys think that the test was hard?


----------



## bboynfuel (Aug 5, 2011)

Boomer01 PE said:


> Did you guys think that the test was hard?


I thought it was a little challenging because it was not open book. However, a lot of it is experience based, so getting through a bulk of the questions wasn't that difficult. It was trying to come up with answers to situations you don't normally see on a day-to-day basis that was.


----------



## markS (Oct 18, 2011)

In my experience, the test had a mix of questions. First of all, it does matter if you deal with traffic operations in your job. Some questions are really straight forward if you have dealt with them. For example, how to account for the pass-by trips. If you have conducted/reviewed a TIA, it would be easy enough. However, for somebody involved largely in design may find it harder.

For people in the traffic operations, the test was still a mix of questions. There were some straight forward questions, some medium level and then some on which you could really spend a lot of time. Overall, the test wasn't as time consuming. Most of the questions - either you know or you guess. There wasn't much of calculation or thinking about them.

My opinion is that the test relates highly to the traffic operations profession and therefore is very relvant unlike PE of which only small portion is relevant.

It would be nice if there were a question bank from actual exam which candidates could go to and try themselves to calm the nerves before the test.

As for the preparation, I would say 30-40 hours preparation is good. Considering the value the exam brings, I think it's definitely worth it especially if you can have your employer pay for the exam and registration.


----------



## srk (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone took the exam last month? When could we expect results?


----------



## tank (Nov 8, 2011)

srk said:


> Anyone took the exam last month? When could we expect results?


I took it at the end of October. I understand it will take 5-6 weeks from the end of the month.


----------



## tank (Nov 30, 2011)

Has anyone who took the Oct'11 exam get their results yet?


----------



## Rama (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

I am planing to take PTOE exam in March 2012. I would like to know the material and other things required for the exam.

Appreciate some help.

Thanks,

Rama.


----------



## srk (Dec 5, 2011)

Got the results last week. I passed!!!


----------



## B Edwards (Dec 6, 2011)

I got my results on 12/02/11 - I passed!!!


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Dec 12, 2011)

I am also taking the PTOE in March. I am using a study course material that an fellow employee took when he took his test. It's through ITE.


----------



## dcgirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Rama said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planing to take PTOE exam in March 2012. I would like to know the material and other things required for the exam.
> 
> ...


I plan to take this exam soon as well. I heard the only study material is through ITE. They have a book and CD. If anyone else knows of other good study references, example problems or any tips/advice on taking the exam please send those along!!!


----------



## Vishal (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's my earlier post in a similar thread.... I think this covers general thoughts that I still think are true. The only difference is I took the last paper/pencil test but I don't expect things to be much different with CBT. I recommend taking online practice for $10. Insider tip...  . Once you are done with your test keep going back to the home screen and click to take another test. You will get another set of questions - you can do it as many times as you want. The only catch is you will just get questions and no answers or grading of the test but getting those sample questions is worth it. Some questions will be repeated but you will get some new questions as well.

If you really want to just get the questions, then take screen shots of the questions and save it as a word file to go over all of them at once!! Good luck.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=5487&amp;hl=ptoe&amp;fromsearch=1

"I agree here, I think I have mentioned this somewhere in this post. ITE refresher book is the only real study material you have that is directly related to the test. However, it is not sufficient on its own. The test relies on your experience more and then knowledge/engineering judgement. I took the ITE book as the starting point, then referred to the topics in the ITE book in detail in AASHTO, CM, MUTCD. I wouldn't go to length with Hoel and Garber, there will not be many numerical problems on the test. I would say there were only 25-35 percent numerical problems... My guess may be skewed, but from what I remember there weren't as many numerical problems. I would recommend reading chapter on Interchanges in AASHTO and about RR crossing from MUTCD and some AASHTO. I found that these are the topics that we don't deal with routinely and there is not much much mentioned in the reference book other than basic points. 

One more thing, you will find that the questions in the refresher book refer to a book called "Traffic Safety Toolbox". I ended up buying it, but if you don't, never mind. There is too much information in there. However, I referred to the chapters that the refresher book referenced for that answers and that was it. It may have helped me answer 1-2 questions, if not, then at least gave me mental peace.

Let me know if I can help in any other way. I was damn nervous before going to the exam as there is no study material and had no idea what to expect!! So this feeling is normal I guess. Just read through the manual and be well versed with the manuals. "


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 5, 2012)

Just got my confirmation email that I was selected to take the test in March.

I really haven't done much studying yet. Better step it up!


----------



## PsychoNumber1 (Jan 5, 2012)

is this the one through TPCB? it has over a 90% pass rate historically, i like those odds.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 9, 2012)

That's the one.


----------



## Rama (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Boomer,

Can I know how many days it took for you to get the confirmation email?

Thanks,

Rama.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure because I sent in my registration and money before they started taking applications.


----------



## Pratap (Jan 18, 2012)

Rama said:


> Hey Boomer,
> 
> Can I know how many days it took for you to get the confirmation email?
> 
> ...


Rama... if it helps... I sent in my PTOE package on January 6th, and got a confirmation email on January 9 th from TPCB stating that they had recieved my application package. Today I recieved an email stating that I had been approved to take the test in March.


----------



## road designer (Mar 20, 2012)

If you get the PTOE 15 sample questions and cut and paste them to word you can review them later. I gather they provide different questions to each person who applies. If you email me a copy of your sample questions at [email protected] I'll email you the sample questions I got.

In all the all exams I've written (literally over a 100) in my life, I can't recall ever having been provided with so few example questions. The reason that lots of questions are usually available is because they want to test your knowledge not your ability to pass exams.

Thanks

road designer


----------



## road designer (Mar 20, 2012)

If you get the PTOE 15 sample questions and cut and paste them to word you can review them later. I gather from a friend they provide different questions to each person who applies. If you email me a copy of your sample questions at [email protected] I'll email you the sample questions I got.

In all the all exams I've written (literally over a 100) in my life, I can't recall ever having been provided with so few example questions. The reason that lots of questions are usually available is because they want to test your knowledge not your ability to pass exams.

Thanks

road designer


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Mar 21, 2012)

I just got done taking the practice exam a couple nights ago. I tried to use the back button to see if I could see different questions, but it didn't work.


----------



## Rama (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi,

I am taking PTOE this June and wanted some information on the questions/study material. Can anyone please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Apr 9, 2012)

I would highly recommend taking the PTOE refresher course offered by ITE. It seemed to cover most of the topics on the exam.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (May 7, 2012)

Got a letter in the mail today saying I passed!!!!

:bananapowerslide:


----------



## Pratap (May 11, 2012)

Congratulations Boomer.... I got my passing letter a few days ago too. Does your name show up on the TPCB website when you do a search in the Directory of Certification holders ? Mine didn't....I wonder how long it takes for them to update it.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to you too! No, it does not show up yet. They haven't updated the website. If you look at the top of the site it says:

*THERE ARE 2,488 CERTIFIED PROFESSIONALS AS OF APRIL 18, 2012*


----------



## lady_j (Jul 31, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone is planning on taking this.....I'm considering it.

Registration deadline is August 17th - its creeping up quickly.

http://www.tpcb.org/examschedule.asp


----------



## vamshi (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All,

Did anyone receive PTOE results for June 2012?

Vamshi


----------



## LA07 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am planning to take it. I sent in my application for the October exam in early July, but have not received an approval letter to take it yet. Iv'e only gotten a letter telling me they received my application.


----------



## Rama (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey,

I am still waiting for that. I took on June 15, what about you?


----------



## vamshi (Aug 2, 2012)

I took it on June 22. But I guess the results will be out at the same time for both of us.


----------



## vamshi (Aug 2, 2012)

Let me know if you hear anything from ITE.


----------



## Rama (Aug 6, 2012)

Did you heard anything? I emailed Ann, but no response.


----------



## vamshi (Aug 7, 2012)

No not yet....I tried to call her but again no response...We shld have the letters this week....


----------



## vamshi (Aug 8, 2012)

hey Ram, have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Rama (Aug 8, 2012)

no, still waiting for email/mail to come. I am not sure when it will be. Hope today or may be this week... :juggle:


----------



## vamshi (Aug 14, 2012)

Any Updates?


----------



## Rama (Aug 15, 2012)

nothing.


----------



## vamshi (Aug 15, 2012)

WTF...it is a computer based test. It shldnt take that long...


----------



## Rama (Aug 15, 2012)

I wonder why? I asked my frd who passed in last year oct and he said 2 months. I took on June 15th, but nothing in 2 months. Hopw this week.


----------



## vamshi (Aug 15, 2012)

I called Ann from ITE like million times &amp; finally she said the results are out in the mail, but she can not discuss the results. I am expecting the letter by Friday &amp; it better be a good result....hopefully....


----------



## Rama (Aug 16, 2012)

Ahh! Atlast we are getting it....Hopefully we make it and enjoy our weekend. Good Luck vamshi. Let me know when you receive yours.


----------



## Rama (Aug 16, 2012)

hey vamshi just now my HR called me and said, I got a from TPCB...will let you know.....after I check.....it came to my office address


----------



## Rama (Aug 16, 2012)

Rama said:


> hey vamshi just now my HR called me and said, I got a letter from TPCB...will let you know.....after I check.....it came to my office address


----------



## vamshi (Aug 17, 2012)

Hw did it go? I really wish you good luck...&amp; hope u passed....I havent got mine yet


----------



## Rama (Aug 17, 2012)

bad time for me....i am one of the 12 who missed this time. it shows out of 57, 45 were passed.


----------



## vamshi (Aug 17, 2012)

Ohhh sorry abt that. I guess today is the last day to register for the next session. I will reregister incase my result is not positive. I havent received my result yet. Apprently our mail man is on vacation. SOB.


----------



## Rama (Aug 17, 2012)

I am planning to go for March next year as I will be taking vacation in Sept-October to visit India.

Let me know when you get.


----------



## vamshi (Aug 17, 2012)

Nope ..still waiting on my result. Does the letter show a pass mark or any info on who else passed? May be based on the testing location or the date of the test? BTW send me a linked invitation if you have any account.

Thank you,


----------



## vamshi (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=115007944&amp;trk=tab_pro


----------



## Rama (Aug 17, 2012)

Details show high score %: 85% and low: 43%....and mean: 68%....mine was 62% haaa...

It shows the results for June 2012 window....I hope its for all as it does not show any details for locations.

i will send you the linked in after I go home as that site is blocked from my office.


----------



## LA07 (Aug 20, 2012)

I was approved and plan to sit for the PTOE exam in late October '12. I have read most of helpful info I could find on this site and have acquired the ITE Refresher Book. Anything else I need to look for or get? Any recent takers (March or June 2012) have any other tips on study approaches?


----------



## CivilE (Sep 25, 2012)

road designer said:


> If you get the PTOE 15 sample questions and cut and paste them to word you can review them later. I gather from a friend they provide different questions to each person who applies. If you email me a copy of your sample questions at [email protected] I'll email you the sample questions I got.
> 
> In all the all exams I've written (literally over a 100) in my life, I can't recall ever having been provided with so few example questions. The reason that lots of questions are usually available is because they want to test your knowledge not your ability to pass exams.
> 
> ...


Does this offer still stand? I went through the test twice and was able to collect 30 questions. Thanks.

CivilE


----------



## matt5669 (Sep 30, 2012)

a two lane four legged intersection has 32 conflicting points, if one of the streets is changed to a one-way, how many conflict points are removed by this change


----------



## tacp ce engineer (Oct 4, 2012)

Matt5669,

Before: 2 lane roadways conflict points at typical four wayintersection or driveway 32 total

After: added median close eliminates left turn conflicts...one way streets...4 total (0 crossing, 2 diverge, 2 merge) total

Hope this helps. You may want to check out Statewide Urban Design and Specifications, Design Manual, Chapter 5-Roadway Design, 5I-Access Management.


----------



## matt5669 (Nov 29, 2012)

Got mine today and passed............v happy


----------



## matt5669 (Nov 30, 2012)

do not think it is the right answer......check traffic engineering by pignataro


----------



## 305Gurl (Nov 30, 2012)

matt5669 said:


> Got mine today and passed............v happy


Waiting for the PE results and I'm planning to take this exam next, if I pass. Could you share how you prepared for this exam. That is, what books or review class you took to prepare for the test.


----------



## matt5669 (Dec 1, 2012)

sure...


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats! I passed in the spring.


----------



## matt5669 (Dec 17, 2012)

Actually, I got it few years back...it expired as i did not renew it and had to retake....glad to pass...


----------



## boiler97 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone able to share any questions collected for the PTOE?


----------



## turen009 (Mar 25, 2013)

Guys,

I have a question. I have passed my PE recently (October 2012) from Texas and I am working in Florida right now in traffic operations. I have a Masters in Civil Engineering plus just over 3 years of experience. I saw that PTOE requirement says it needs 4 years of traffic experience. My question is does a Masters count in the experience (just like the PE where I had 3 years of experience + my MS counted for 1 year)?

Also, I want to take the exam in Florida. But since I am a PE from Texas do i have to take it in Texas or I can take it in FL?

Thanks,


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Mar 26, 2013)

I would email ITE about the experience. I would think you could take the PTOE anywhere as long as you have a PE.


----------



## turen009 (Mar 26, 2013)

Boomer01 PE, thanks for your response. Will shoot an email to ITE then.


----------



## PeonPE (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought this certification was something worth pursuing a little while back but came to the conclusion it wasn't worth the time or money. I did get 30 sample questions. If anyone would like them, shoot me an e-mail and I will send them over to you.

[email protected]


----------



## PeonPE (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry for the delay - quite a few of you had sent private messages - check your inboxes for the sample exams. Good luck.


----------



## ktbug333 (Feb 18, 2014)

Which reference materials are most beneficial for studying for this exam?

I currently have:

HCM

MUTCD

Green Book

Traffic Engineering Handbook

I'm wondering if I really need to purchase:

Manual of Transportation Engineering Studies

Traffic Safety Toolbox: A Primer on Traffic Safety

Transportation Planning Handbook

Fundamentals of Traffic Engineering

I think a couple of these would be helpful in my job anyway, but I don't want to go overboard...


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Feb 19, 2014)

I used all of the books that you have and none of the books you are asking about. Additionally, I took a refresher course through ITE.


----------



## turen009 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi

The ITE wesbite lists AASHTO 2004 and HCM2000 for PTOE exam reference. I am confused, shouldn't I study the HCM 2010 and AASHTO 2011? Please somebody advice.

Also, are any of you guys selling a copy of ITE PTOE refreshers handbook? Let me know. Thanks.

Turen009


----------



## PeonPE (Apr 9, 2014)

As someone who has used all the references you posted for my job and for exam prep (the 2004 &amp; 2011 Green Books and the 2000 &amp; 2010 Highway Capacity Manuals) - there is almost no difference between editions in terms core concepts, constants and information from tables. From my experience with PTOE exam prep and PE Exam prep you will be fine with either edition.

I think you will see the older standards referenced because that is where the "pool" of questions were originally generated from. Since there is so little difference between the manuals, no one bothers to update the exam questions or standards since you will get the same answer from both books. Remember too that unlike the PE Exam, you can't bring the reference to the exam, so don't expect them to ask you questions about anything so specific that the correct answer would very from edition to edition. Your focus is reviewing concepts, not equations, constants and tabular material.

The ITE Traffic Engineering Handbook has pretty much everything you need to pass the PTOE Exam in it. That is where I would put the bulk of my time and effort - especially if you have recently passed the Civil PE - Transportation Exam.


----------



## turen009 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great advice PeonPE. I passed my Civil-Transportation PE in Oct 2012, and I feel most of the material is still fresh in my brain. I do have a copy of the ITE TE Handbook recent edition. I'll focus more onto it then. Thanks


----------



## ktbug333 (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone take the PTOE in June? Anxiously waiting for results here and hoping for the best!!


----------



## civilpe24 (Jul 10, 2014)

I took the exam this June and am awaiting the results. Does anyone know how long before we can get the exam results?


----------



## ktbug333 (Jul 12, 2014)

My testing facility said 4-6 weeks. The confirmation to take the test from ITE said 6-8 weeks...

I also took the exam in June and waiting for results...I'm starting to get anxious!!


----------



## rejectedbytexas (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, I finished the exam today, in waiting mode again...

Am I reasonable to expect the result before Thanksgiving?


----------



## super_engineer (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Guys

I am preparing for the PTOE, anyone has some sample exam questions? I only has the questions that came with the refresher course....

Please help

Thanks


----------



## t1manster (Nov 24, 2014)

I just noticed the TPCB website indicates the number of certified professionals as of November 19, 2014. Is anyone who took the exam during the October 2014 testing window listed in the directory?


----------



## t1manster (Nov 24, 2014)

Received my letter in the mail today......I passed!!!!!! :appl:


----------



## Rajni (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations t1manster


----------



## Rajni (Jan 9, 2015)

I am planning to take the PTOE exam this year. Can anybody share recent PTOE exam tips to study. I have the ITE book and planning to buy the ITE course. Thanks.


----------



## Maddriver20 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have received about 15 requests for the questions I obtained by paying for the sample exam. Out of those 15, only one person has shared their questions with me. Moderators please delete my email address from above.


----------



## super_engineer (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Guys

Anyone did write the exam in February 2015?

Did any result show-up?


----------

